
Woman discovers Renaissance masterpiece in kitchen - pionerkotik
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/sep/24/woman-discovers-renaissance-masterpiece-in-her-kitchen
======
amatecha
Ah man, you can see paintings like this in the Louvre, by the same artist[0].
If I saw something like this in my old heritage home, I'd be suspecting its
extreme rarity/value immediately!

[0]
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/wallyg/1486362947](https://www.flickr.com/photos/wallyg/1486362947)

~~~
Bayart
I think the grime makes it easy to miss.

------
natmaka
"Proto-Renaissance" (13th-century), not "Renaissance".

------
grizzles
If I wasn't aware of it's market value, I wouldn't pay $25 for it. Beauty is
in the eye of the beholder and status seeker.

~~~
phaemon
You wouldn't pay $25 for a clearly well executed 13th Century painting by the
artist who taught Giotto, _unless_ you knew other people would pay more?

That comment isn't painting you in as good a light¹ as you might think.

¹Hah!

